# new INFJ 4w5 :)



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Firelily23 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm an INFJ. I love hiking, reading, swimming, music, writing, psychology, languages, and robotics. Ever since I found this site a few weeks ago, I've really been wanting to join, so I can't wait to be a part of this!


Cool list of stuff.

*Hello & Welcome!*


----------



## Wheel of Timelords (Nov 19, 2011)

@Epimer Thanks!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Wheel of Timelords (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!  And I like your avatar, it's quite colorful! xD


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

wooo!! INFJ type 4w5!! lol Hello and welcome to PerC!


----------



## DarkSignals (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, INfx with 4w5 too! Happy to see more of my kind around here! Welcome


----------

